# fed up



## cowboy682 (24 Feb 2013)

hi 
l am a newby trying to get a scroll saw fed up with e-bay always get to last minute and lose so l have decided to get a Scheppach scrollsaw decoflex from a local dealer not 5 miles from me is it a good buy? l know its not one of the top range but l think it will do for a start, get some good blades {dutchman} and learn from there good idea or not?
many thanks will post first thing l make
Graham.


----------



## Gary Morris (24 Feb 2013)

Hi 
I'm a newby myself and I've read some good and not so good reviews on the saw, more good than bad. I've also seen some fantastic pieces of scroll work done on the saw on various sites. I was a bit like you, tried ebay, but always missing out, but I was extremely lucky to be offered a real bargin. If it hadn't come up I would have purchased the same or similar saw to you - my theory was - I can spend lots of time looking and second guessing or go and get a saw and make it work for me. I think your solution is a good one, others will disagree, but no one will ever know your exact requirements and wishes better than you.

Gary


----------



## cowboy682 (24 Feb 2013)

thanks for that, l think l can get it for £109.00 plus £20.00 for a Quick blade change that is for plain blades plus 1 year warranty it is 402 l think so l think l will be giving it a go this thursday will let you know how l get on.


----------



## Gary Morris (24 Feb 2013)

great, post some pics, what will you be making? I'm trying out intarsia at the mo.

Gary


----------



## mac1012 (25 Feb 2013)

i had this saw good saw but couldnt get on with the blade changing too fiddly bit confused by this extra 20 quid for quick blade changing ? 

is it a new accessorie ? if so would make it better but they described the machine i got as quick blade changing and it wasnt and it came with machine 

would be curious what the 20 pound blade changing is you getting 

other than that not a bad machine 

mark


----------



## cowboy682 (25 Feb 2013)

hi mac1012
this one that l am getting is supposed to be Quick change that takes both pin and plain blades l am only wanting to use plain blades, 
from what I can gather the new Quick blade change fits in place of the one thats on now, you fit the bottom on first which stays there and the one at the top is the one that you undo and redo {if you understand what l mean} will be able to tell you more on Thursday this week.


----------



## Geoffrey (25 Feb 2013)

Hi graham Welcome to the forum just get the saw you can afford if you ask on here you will get alot of advice and it will all be different
One mans meat is a another mans poison. Good Luck 
Geoff


----------



## cowboy682 (25 Feb 2013)

thanks Geoffrey no disrespect to the good folk on here but that is what l thought maybe later get a better one learn the hard way first and the rest is a breeze so they say!
Graham


----------



## Bryan Bennett (25 Feb 2013)

Hi Graham welcome to the forum,It must be difficult to make a choice of which scroll saw to buy.I bought mine (Multicut 1 single speed Hegner) to a point I was fortunate to buy the one I did.If I had to make a choice like you have to I also would have been a little confused.I hope whichever you choose will suit you.

Bryan


----------



## cowboy682 (25 Feb 2013)

thanks Bryan


----------



## Webby (25 Feb 2013)

i am also in the same boat and asked the same question just recently ...for what i have gleaned from all replies you get what you pay for i was going to spend £200 but asked on here and have now upped my budget to £400 and will be getting a Hegner multicut 1
i will have to wait a while to raise the other £200 but thought i might as well listen to the advice and go for it other wise why ask for opinions lol and then ignore them .....other people have gone through the same excercise as us before so what ever you choose keep us informed 
see BEST SCROLL SAW thread
Dave :O)


----------



## JimiJimi (26 Feb 2013)

Hi Graham

I was in exactly the same position myself until a month or so ago. I read endless reviews, became convinced of the saw I wanted, read a negative review, and then started all over again! After asking the advice of the forum, I decided I needed to save more money and get a Hegner or an Axminster. But that would have meant putting off getting a saw for at least another 6 months. 

Then I decided that I just wanted to get started on my new hobby, so picked up a Rexon for £40. Ok, I can tell it is not a great saw. But I AM glad I have got started and if I only have it for 6 months I think it is worth it. Incidentally, there is a similar Rexon on ebay at the moment, virtually brand new, with only 14 hours to go. It is on at £51 at the moment... Like I said, you do get what you pay for, but for me, just getting started became more important.

Jimi


----------



## cowboy682 (26 Feb 2013)

thanks JimiJimi l think l will stay with what l have getting on thursday any thing goes wrong its not so far to take it back and if it is some thing amd nothing they can fix it but thanks anyway
Graham


----------



## cowboy682 (26 Feb 2013)

mac1012

i had this saw good saw but couldnt get on with the blade changing too fiddly bit confused by this extra 20 quid for quick blade changing ? 

sorry my mistake it is not a quick change scroll saw but will be when l pick it up on thursday


----------



## Splintez (26 Feb 2013)

JimiJimi":anikq0u0 said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> I was in exactly the same position myself until a month or so ago. I read endless reviews, became convinced of the saw I wanted, read a negative review, and then started all over again! After asking the advice of the forum, I decided I needed to save more money and get a Hegner or an Axminster. But that would have meant putting off getting a saw for at least another 6 months.
> 
> ...


Hi Jimi, the Rexon saw you bought is model no.vs4003A.
I was watching it on Ebay. I bought one a year aga and have found it to be a very good saw. Did you get a user manual with it?
If not I have a spare one.
I have recently bought a second identical saw to use for spare parts.
Happy scrolling.

Sorry just been reading back. Wrong saw.


----------



## Hutzul (26 Feb 2013)

cowboy682":yuklulvs said:


> hi
> l am a newby trying to get a scroll saw fed up with e-bay always get to last minute and lose so l have decided to get a Scheppach scrollsaw decoflex from a local dealer not 5 miles from me is it a good buy? l know its not one of the top range but l think it will do for a start, get some good blades {dutchman} and learn from there good idea or not?
> many thanks will post first thing l make
> Graham.


Hi Graham and welcome to the forum.

I think you have made the right choice, this was my first choice after a lot of research into other makes etc. Being a canny Tyke it should tick most your boxes and not break the bank.

I was on the verge of buying this decoflex when I noticed a Hegner for sale so got the Hegner instead. I cannot compare the Hegner to other saws cos I've had no others. But good luck Graham, I personally think it's a good priced saw.


----------



## JimiJimi (26 Feb 2013)

Hi Splintez

Yeah, the Rexon I got was the SS16SA. Luckily I was able to get a manual from Rexon - even though they don't make the saws any more.

Jimi.


----------



## JimiJimi (26 Feb 2013)

Oops! That should read DTS16A.

Jimi.


----------

